# kayak fishing the surf



## reeladdiction92 (Feb 13, 2010)

I will be attempting to kayak fish the surf for the first time this coming weekend. I have two rods. My question is what two baits or lures should i have rigged up to catch anything I might find?


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

reeladdiction92 said:


> I will be attempting to kayak fish the surf for the first time this coming weekend. I have two rods. My question is what two baits or lures should i have rigged up to catch anything I might find?


troll a frozen cigar minnow on a 2 to 3 foot wire leader with a 3/0 bait hook and a 4/0 treble stinger about 2 or 3 inches back hooked behind his dorsal fin. Put a duster in front of him for some flash. That's the standard rig around here. 

for rod number 2, take a sabiki rig with you and catch live bait when you can. 

I've caught lots of fish with this setup.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

BTW..... fish behind the surf. About 500yards from the beach should do it.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone )

+1 on the cigar minnow and sabiki
Also have a gotcha lure for spanish macks


----------

